# HP Making TouchPads to Fulfill Orders?



## wasntme (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got off the phone with HP. I called them to get a status of my TouchPad order I placed on 08/21/11 with HP SMB. I was told my order would ship in 6-8 weeks.

When I asked why the wait was so long, the guy told me they received an update from Corporate yesterday night that stated that supply was out and that they would make new TouchPads to fulfill the remaining orders. He told me that there were about 50,000 orders that fell into that bucket.

Just thought this was some interesting news from HP.


----------



## Sadodare (Aug 25, 2011)

Considering they could've just said...."Well, No more available"...That's actually not that bad of a thing to do, Some of the people may get mad, but the majority would still like to receive theirs i'd imagine.


----------



## wasntme (Aug 30, 2011)

Anddddddddddddddddd.... a public response from HP.

http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/More-TouchPads-on-the-Way/ba-p/68749


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3628-More-Touchpads-on-the-Way!/page13


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder why they'd do such a thing, I mean they lose money each one they sell... It doesn't make business sense as they most definitely won't recoup that cost through app store purchases... Maybe this is the resurrection of WebOS


----------



## rayfin (Aug 14, 2011)

wasntme said:


> Anddddddddddddddddd.... a public response from HP.
> 
> http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/More-TouchPads-on-the-Way/ba-p/68749


This makes no sense whatsoever in business. They are losing $229.10 per Touchpad. Apparently they are doing better than everyone thinks, them willing to waste $11.5 million.


----------



## Sadodare (Aug 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that for every touchpad they sell...more people will be probably be purchasing apps from WebOS's Catalog....


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

those build pricing estimates don't take into account the volume discounts and pricing deals with HP

for example, When I wanted a 64 pack of Hershey's Cookies 'n' Creme, the price was $21

but when my local supermarket bought a case of them (the order slip is usually on the stack)

for what cost me $21, cost the local supermarket $8 per unit

and the store is usually ordering 1 or 2 boxes which has 4 units in each box

For the build estimates to be accurate, they would need to have someone sneak into the HP HQ and steal a few documents to figure out the cost of each touchpad.

PS If you have done betatesting on sites like online beta, you will notice that when you get a device like a laptop, there is generally shipping insurance. For a mid range laptop that sold for around $800, when I beta tested it, it only had around $210 listed under the declared value and it was a core i7 laptop with a 6 cell battery and 500GB hard drive and a nvidia gtx 555m videocard.

Not sure what the true cost of the item is but finding out is a lot more complicated then just taking the device apart then googling model numbers for prices


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea but $200 worth of apps? There aren't really that many great touchpad apps...


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 22, 2011)

interestingggggg


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I just want mine to arrive when it says it will... that's all...


----------



## fyrfyter (Aug 22, 2011)

Read this http://www.wirelessandmobilenews.co...d-comeback-sale-2-tablet-plenty-of-parts.html Apparently, some 7" touchpad models may be available as well, considering there are 100k parts laying around for these unmanufactured items.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

They may NOT have any more touchpads available but im sure they DO have many supplies laying around. And they cant just use them for another tablet, because:

they dont have another tablet to use the supplies for.

Maybe they'd be able to sell them but not for as much as they bought them. There only really losing 10$ for every new one they make, for manufacturing purposes. I'm sure they have all of the supplies, and they just want to get rid of that too. Once they run out of supplies, then touchpads will officially be out of stock.

Hopefully i still get my SMB order somewhat soon though Dx


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> They may NOT have any more touchpads available but im sure they DO have many supplies laying around. And they cant just use them for another tablet, because:
> 
> they dont have another tablet to use the supplies for.
> 
> ...


Just how do you figure they are only losing $10 for every one they make? Every article I've read says that they cost over $300 to produce and obviously they are selling them for considerably less than that.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

They already have the 300$ supplies, they only cost 10$ each to maunfacture. The supplies they still have leftovers of, they just havent manufactured them together yet.

They cost precisely 328$ in supplies, and another 10$ to manufacture from what i remember. 338$ total. However they need to get (some of) there money back on some of the supplies they still havent used yet.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

The level of retardation here is astounding


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> The level of retardation here is astounding


Let me officially welcome you to the internet.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

The supplies are sunken costs. They've already paid for those, so technically any money they make from items they create and sell using those supplies is a profit from their current state. Basic economics here, guys.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

olagaton said:


> The supplies are sunken costs. They've already paid for those, so technically any money they make from items they create and sell using those supplies is a profit from their current state. Basic economics here, guys.


Actually, basic accounting principals are geared towards maintaining positive cash flow. One of the best ways to do so is by not keeping excess inventory on hand. Anyone that has worked in a manufacturing supervisory/sourcing capacity knows that you get your ass chewed if you're responsible for the company sitting on a store of extra raw materials.

But, I digress. None of us knows what HP is actually sitting on, and it doesn't really matter. Let's move on.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/30/h-p-plans-to-make-a-few-more-touchpads/#more-72787


----------

